

A Glimpse Into the Strange World of Today's Digital Youth - chmike
http://gizmodo.com/5615213/

======
bediger
They missed one: Rock-n-roll. That derned rock-n-roll is EVIL. It's just a
bunch of long haired young'uns, a jumpin up and down and a twangin on gee-
tars. It causes the kids to GYRATE!

